# BPS Shooters



## fishfarmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking for pro's and con's of your BPS's. Time to find a new shotgun, and being left handed this is one of few choices. So if those of you that have had experince with the BPS good or bad, I could use some input.
Thanks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Love mine,

Cons. If you are lying in a blind there is a long stroke, but that is the case with most pumps.

Pros 
1. If you pull the trigger it goes's bang. 
2.I have yet to have it misfire, and there is thousands upon thousands of rounds through it. 
3. Bottom ejection.
4. Back drilled barrel. =you hit an animal it is dead. Tightens up the pattern.
4. Aim point is below the target. The pumpkin on the post theory. I like to be able to see what I am shooting at, and this enables that. You don't have to burry the bird.
5. Easy to clean and take apart, you don't have to clean it though it will keep working...
6. It is a Browning it will be stood behind! :lol:

Good luck on your decision I know you won't be disappointed.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have a BPS and i love it. the only thing i would suggest is that get it in camoflage. I love the bottom eject because i learned how to shoot with both hands.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I own a few BPS shotguns for different types of hunting (waterfowl, turkey, etc..)

Similar message as above. No misfires, easy to clean, reliable, nice pattern. The long stroke doesn't bother me in the blind.

Your other option is an O/U. I use a Browning Citori Feather Lightening for upland game and I too am left handed.

Go for it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I like the one I have... don't shoot it much any more.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a 10 ga BPS and the only draw backs I find are these:

1. Long stroke, seems longer than other pumps I have owned.

2. Front end heavy. I don't find the balance in this gun to be as nice as other pumps I have owned.

If I was in the market for a new pump I would probably opt for a Remington 870. But they don't make that in 10ga so I bought the BPS. The BPS is a reliable shotgun and I have owned mine for many years.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Aythya,

Just a little "tweaking" can improve your gun fit,I'm guessing from your comments and insight to how your guns fits you that you are shorter in statue (5'8 or less),simply because of your BPS feels front end heavy and you don't like the long foreend travel.

If this is the case here are two ideas;

1st,you want your "cheek" to be in the center of the comb,the BPS has a somewhat long stock and it can be shaved for proper fit.This will help to cycle shells more easily.

2nd,by shaving the stock for proper fit this may help with the heavy front end OR add a "dead mule" or even a mercury recoil reducer to balance the gun out.

Most gunsmith's savy in gun fit can help you with these minor adjustments.

My .02

Tim


----------



## jmckinley (May 25, 2007)

I have been using a BPS for many moons and love mine. It's a 3 inch gun and have used it on ducks, Geese, Dove rabbit and turkey with great results. You do your part and it will out live u. Great gun for the money. My only problem with is it's weight. It's heavy to carry all day but great for doves thru geese. I am getting a new 3 1/2 inch gun for geese but it will be a Super Nova and not the BPS. I need a 20ga and 28ga and one will be a Remington 870 Wingmaster the other a BPS. If the BPS was 6 to 6 1/2 pounds I would buy the BPS for my 20 and 28. Jess


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

what kind of steel do you guys shoot out of it? i had troubles finding something good. It worked very well with lead for me though.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Nothing but Hevi shot,its everything that lead was and maybe better


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Pros
> 1. If you pull the trigger it goes's bang.
> 2.I have yet to have it misfire, and there is thousands upon thousands of


hmmm... I remember quite a few instances in where you pulled the trigger and it didn't go bang.

I have a couple close friends who have bps's that frequently have cycling issues as well. My stepdad and uncle both ditched theirs after numerous jamming issues. I know I wouldn't buy one..


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Try this.

It's a bottom eject auto: Remington 105CTI


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

hmmm... I remember quite a few instances in where you pulled the trigger and it didn't go bang.

I have a couple close friends who have bps's that frequently have cycling issues as well. My stepdad and uncle both ditched theirs after numerous jamming issues. I know I wouldn't buy one..

USA is right on the money! I got a bps when I was sixteen and a second one when I was 25. They jammed and cycled shells very poorly if the ejector slides got "out of tune", which happened all the time! When I finally made enough money I bought a SBE and I am so happy I did! By-the-way I am left-handed so the options out there for shotguns are limited. I don't care for the Rem 1100 and the SX3 doesn't come in a lefty version(plus it is a heavy). I haven't shot my bps's forever but they aren't worth much so I keep them around as spares. I gotta get a SBE2, but they are mighty spendy.... Santa?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The BPS is not only the best southpaw friendly shotgun going, it's quite possibly the best pump ever designed. I'm a lefty who has been using BPS's since the early 80's without any problems that were the gun's fault.

I have no idea what mallard means when he speaks of the "ejector slides going out of tune", but in better than 25 years of shooting BPS's I can't say I've encountered it.

I started shotgunning in the mid 60's and have tried or been around pretty much everything that has come along since, be it pump, auto, SXS, or O/U. For pure reliability and ease of maintainance, the pump beats them all, hands down. The pump isn't pretty, sexy, or cost $1200, it just gets the job done.

I'm at a point in life where I can afford any guns I want and have quite a few shotguns in the safe, but when waterfowl season rolls around and I take my customary 4-5 weeks off, my primary shotgun is my 26" BPS 3.5" in Shadow Grass camo...

PROS:
well built
strong
ultra-reliable
back bored
tang safety

CONS:
heavy
long pump stroke on 3.5" models
14.5" LOP too long for many shooters (I shorten mine to 13.75")
pain in the butt to break down/reassemble for maintainance (compared to other pumps)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> I have no idea what mallard means when he speaks of the "ejector slides going out of tune", but in better than 25 years of shooting BPS's I can't say I've encountered it.


I think he is talking about the 2 lifter deals that lift the shell into into the chamber from the mag tube. They get worn out or out of position all the time and have to be tweaked back to the right spot (verified by a very reputable gunsmith). Ive seen it in multiple BPS's where the shooter is pumping away with no shells entering the chamber. I used to like certain features of buddies bps's better then my 870 (safety position, bottom eject, balance). After hearing him and other bps owners cuss about their guns while I was whacking birds I changed my mind.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> I think he is talking about the 2 lifter deals that lift the shell into into the chamber from the mag tube. They get worn out or out of position all the time


All the time??? I am with NDTerminator on this one. I have owned BPS shotguns since the 80's and never had issues with anything that has been listed above.

I am not trying to start an arguement here, but I currently own 4 different BPS shotguns. All of which have shot everything from 7/8 oz #8's at the skeet/trap range to 3.5" #2 Steel shot. Turkey loads, trap loads, pheasant loads....it doesn't matter. Not once in over 20 years have I had any issues with any of my BPS shotguns.

I am a Browning lover, but even I can admit flaws in some of the guns that Browning has made over the years (first Golds were poor, A-500's had cracking stock problems, etc..), but the BPS and the Remmington 870 are by far the best pump shotguns a person will ever own.

usmarine0352: The Remington 105CTI looked on paper to be a great gun. In fact a few of us lefties here in town had one out at the gun club and everyone said they wouldn't own one even if it was given to them. The recoil was terrible and it was a pain to load.

jmckinley: Let me know how your shoulder feels after shooting some 3.5" loads through your Nova. My father has one. We traded once out in the blind on a goose hunt and I will never shoot that gun again. Make sure you put a Limbsaver on it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Live2hunt- just stating what Ive seen and been told. There seems to be a lot of people out there who have never had the problems I mentioned with their bps's, every gun has its occasional issues no matter how fail proof they seem to be.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Own two of them myself one is a 3 1/2 in camo, and other is 3 in feild model. Shot both for about 7 years and cant say anything but good things about them except for the weight issue. I have had the camo one so caked with mud and still keeps ticking and have yet to take the trigger mechanism out to clean it. Make excellent waterfowl guns but they tend to get a little heavy after pheasant hunting a full day.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USA,

the only reason I was having troubles with it was becasue I wasn't jacking it far enough forward. When I am laying down I get to excited when I drop a goose on the first shot, and watch you miss! :lol:

I have about 6 boxes of shells through the Famous SBEII it has stovetopped 3 times. Talk about making me mad. If you can pump the BPS correctly it is a sweet gun. It just has alittle longer reach then some pumps IMO.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't like BPS's and never have. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a Browning Invector Plus BPS and I really loke it. It somwtimes has troubles cycling certain shells but then other ones cycle perfectly. I think the BPS is a good choice for us southpaws who dont have the dough for a Left handed SBE


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Got sick of reading, but I ditto the first half of the responses. We own 10 ga, 12 ga 3.5, and 2 deer hunters. Not a problem with any of them.

EDIT - I forgot to say both me (Right Hand) and Dad (Left Hand) love the guns. Did you figure out why we own so many  I do want to try a semi to decrease felt recoil and pickup targets quicker.

I DO ditto the long stroke, but I am only 5'4". I know all of them could lose quite a bit off the stock, but I am not sure where to go to get it properly fit in SE Wisconsin...hint hint...sorry for the hijack.


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Folks, Thanks for all of the input. It is nice to hear both the good and bad about a product. Unfortunately life (what happens when you are planning somthing else) has reared its head and it looks as though the old mossy will serve another year. A good firearm, just the slide relase is in the wrong spot for a south paw with big mitts. Again Thanks for the input.


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Folks, Thanks for all of the input. It is nice to hear both the good and bad about a product. Unfortunately life (what happens when you are planning somthing else) has reared its head and it looks as though the old mossy will serve another year. A good firearm, just the slide relase is in the wrong spot for a south paw with big mitts. Again Thanks for the input.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I had my BPS stolen from my truck about 2 months ago it was replaced by a supernova that i just got last night! makes me itch even more now for april... .

One thing i liked about the BPS was the safety you can use your thumb and not your trigger finger, not life or death but i thought it was better.. The new Dura touch camo on the BPS is very nice too..



> the only reason I was having troubles with it was becasue I wasn't jacking it far enough forward. When I am laying down I get to excited


That right there is funny, i dont care who you are... :lol: I do remmember a time or 2 with my BPS when i didn't fully cock the gun the shell would jam, never noticed the longer pump though...


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'VE HAD TWO BPS'S. THERE VERY DEPENDABLE. THE BOTTOM EJECT IS GREAT WHEN YOU HAVE SOMEONE NEXT TO YOU IN A DUCK BLIND.


----------

